# Idolo enclosure



## tiny_sounds (Feb 12, 2009)

Have just purchased three Idolo, 1st instars. I can keep them in a jar in my well heated / humidified tank until they are older and larger. So I was thinking of making another enclosure for them. I've got some timber for the job but am just wondering about mesh. Can you use plastic mesh or would that melt under the heat of the lights?!

Can anybody suggest somewhere in the UK that would do suitable mesh for a job like this. Also, any tips on breeding flies? Blue bottles / green, etc.

many thanks


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 12, 2009)

Most plastic or acrylic mesh will be ok under lights, as long as it is about 5 or 6" away from it.


----------

